# GT: Knicks vs. Suns (2/5)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Sat Feb 5, 2005
9:00 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Trevor Ariza/Kurt Thomas/Nazr Mohammed

<center>




































Steve Nash/Joe Johnson/Quentin Richardson/Shawn Marion/Amare Stoudemire


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh lord. This will be a massacre. :uhoh:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Start Penny.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Oh lord. This will be a massacre. :uhoh:


I don't know. If the Knicks are pumped up about this past loss, I don't think it will be that big of a blowout. Certainly not the Suns biggest of the year as the Knicks are an alright matchup for them. They have fresh legs in Ariza and Crawford (off the injury list), they have a mobile center.

But I could be wrong.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

its a bloowwwwout. their gonna score 130 at least.

i think pennys worse then doug brien now.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn. Not the team you want to play right after a bad loss.

Suns 127
Knicks 89


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> They have fresh legs in Ariza and Crawford (off the injury list), they have a mobile center.


Since when does coming off the injured list constitute "fresh legs"?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Since when does coming off the injured list constitute "fresh legs"?


Is that not time off?

-Petey


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

Suns 149
Knicks 71


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Suns Game Thread 
:wave: 

Suns are going to absolutely run over the Knicks. Anyone wanna make a little bet on something  ?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

^^^^^
you my friend were wrong. i hate cocky fans.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Knicks 53
Suns 52

The Knicks are up. Not such a blow out so far as many expected. Marbury is having a nice night from the field.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> ^^^^^
> you my friend were wrong. i hate cocky fans.


Im not cocky. Thats why I put a  next to it. Sorry


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

let knick fans bash their own team...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: PHOENIX 114, NEW YORK 106 



> The last thing the reeling New York Knicks needed was to motivate the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> With the crowd at America West Arena riled by the return of Stephon Marbury, the Suns used a late fourth-quarter run to post a 114-106 triumph over the sliding Knicks.
> 
> Marbury, a one-time Sun, raised the ire of Phoenix fans by proclaiming himself the best point guard in the league in January. The Suns' fans vocally let him have it every time he touched the ball and the verbose point guard did nothing to help matters with a hard foul on the immensely popular Steve Nash late in the contest.





> Marbury scored 33 points on 13-of-21 shooting and Kurt Thomas added a career-high 21 rebounds.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The only thing the Knicks do well that the Suns don't is rebound. Tim Thomas might be the 3rd best rebounder on that team.

Ok fine, I was exaggerating. 5th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> The only thing the Knicks do well that the Suns don't is rebound. Tim Thomas might be the 3rd best rebounder on that team.
> 
> Ok fine, I was exaggerating. 5th.


Marion is an awesome rebounder, he is just playing out of position. And Amare is not bad either, another guy out of position.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Marion is an awesome rebounder, he is just playing out of position. And Amare is not bad either, another guy out of position.


That's why I said 3rd. I then said 5th because of Steven Hunter and Bo Outlaw.

Marion is an awesome rebounder at SF, an average one at PF.
Amare is an average rebounder at PF, and not any better at C.
Q-Rich used to be a decent offensive rebounder for his position before he stood on the 3pt line all day.

Kurt Thomas, Mike Sweetney, and Freeway are all better rebounders than anyone on the Suns, and JYD is better than everyone but Marion.

To put it in perspective, there isn't much difference between Amare/Hunter's and Jason Kidd's rebounding. That's great rebounding when you get it from your PG, not so great when you get it from your C.


----------

